# Pine Needles



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone use pine needles in their coops? I have been having a really wet year. Hay and shavings aren't working. I read somewhere that pine needles are a good choice because they are water proof. Are they safe to use with chickens and goats?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We use them for brooding chicks and poults because they are water proof and allow the poop to dry and fall through.
Also excellent for brooding ducks.. same reasons.

But in the coop..I don't know.
With a lot of traffic and scratching I think they might break down.
You could put a layer of pine straw (pine needles) down and them top with the shavings.

Or you could go the best route, which is deep bedding.
You put 8-12 inches of shavings down and every day or so you toss some scratch or birdseed into the coop while the chickens are looking.
They will turn that bedding perfectly for you, keeping it mixed up to absorb and dry.

In the spring you clean it out, put the shavings on your compost pile on on your garden beds and lay down more deep bedding.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, they should work fine providing they are good and dry to start with. It's actually called pine straw in some markets....It won't give the insulating properties that straw provides, but works well for bedding. Winters here require straw for the best bedding in the coops.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I have used pine needle and fall leaf mix on the coop floor, it works fine but you would need to keep adding more as they break down faster than shaveings and hay/straw. pine needles work well in nest boxes too,


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

Love pine needle for bedding. It also is good for deworming as the chickens will eat some too.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys I think that's the rout I'm going to go. I'm looking for something to keep their feet dry.


----------

